# 2011 Alien haunt theme



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I've decided to do a very ambition Alien haunt next year. Complete with egg sacks, facehuggers and a Queen alien. Obviously not a full Queen, just the head and upper torso. 
Need to get some sound effects from the movie, like the hissy/breathing sound they make and the 't-minus and counting' self-destruct warning.

I'll post picks of props and sets as I make them.

Has anyone here ever done this theme?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Terror Syndicate did an Alien theme back in 1998. Not great quality pics, but should give you some good ideas.

Terror Syndicate's Alien theme 1998

Good luck!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you, I really appreciate it!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's a facehugger I'm building.

Alien facehugger WIP | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1361/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@fef6949729


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Are you doing this in 3d? Around here in South Carolina alot of the Alien Theme haunts are done in 3d. Its fun but then your also having to keep up with the glasses anyways your face hugger looks cool good luck with your design. One thing that seems to be common with the alien themed haunts around me all seem to love the dot room effect, just thought I'd throw that out there as well.


----------



## circuitmansteve (Jun 6, 2009)

I created an "Alien Autopsy" haunt two years ago and it was a great success. I turned the garage into a haunted clean room with a grey alien laid out on a table, moving cryo storage tubes and a drop wall. Here are a few places to start:

Printable technical signs:
http://www.warningsigngenerator.com/

Cryo-tube example
http://schie2k.com/id16.htm


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I have never done a full house inn the theme, but I have made several alien costumes, puppets, and set pieces over the years. 
For a film test stan winston made an alien queen puppet/costume out of wood and black garbage bags, it was certainly haunt worthy. I use the black plastic and a heat gun to get an organic look to their skin, I just do a light dry brush of silver over it.
I like to make face huggers out of pipe insulation, I do designs and build up using silicone caulking, then paint, they turn out pretty good.
We had some great alien egg sacks at Skull kingdom when I worked there, there were all foam made by our props guys.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

You wouldn't happen to have any pictures of these little beauties, would you? 

Do you use Great Stuff for the face huggers?
I'm thinking about making some eggs either out of resin or fiberglass. Since resin dries a semi-translucent amber color I thought I'd put an LED light inside to give it a nice eery glow.

Thank you soo much Allen for the tips!! Greatly appreciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

IMU made some alien pods for a friend's Halloween party. You might want to look at his thread here for ideas:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=24295

The facehugger WIP looks wonderful!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you use Great Stuff for the face huggers?
No I didnt use great stuff, I used the gray pipe insulation that comes in 4ft lengths or so at the Hardware store, I used a hot glue gun to glue them together and a soldering Iron to do some carving on them the caulking and hot glue to build up details. I dont have any pics Im afraid this was several years ago.

I'm thinking about making some eggs either out of resin or fiberglass. Since resin dries a semi-translucent amber color I thought I'd put an LED light inside to give it a nice eery glow.
Let me know how this goes for you, I want to one day get one of the inflatable easter eggs (great base for egg pods) and inflate it, then pour in liquid resin and roll it aroun to get a hollow egg, then peel off the plastic once it dries. 
I have used the clear resin inside a baloon with great results for a different project. The procedure there is a bit different you have to put the liquid in first, then inflate with a hose. You cant use FG resin cause that eats the latex and you make a terrible mess.
Keep us posted on your progress! when it comes to sets I have some tricks for you then to!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

http://www.stanwinstonstudio.com/home.html
hit behind the scenes and then hit aliens, its the garbage bag queen I told you about.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link! I just remembered my boyfriend has the collectors edition of Aliens with tons of bonus features. I'll have to go through them and see if they have a segment on the Queen.
For the walls I was gonna use paper mache, Great Stuff and various tubing to get that nest look. 
You'll have to tell me some of those set tips 
Thanks again for all your help!

Here's a facehugger update.
Alien facehugger WIP | Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4124/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@8303ce3c81


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I used beef netting and resturant sized rolls of cellophane to get the nest look. I dyed the beef netting and applied it like webs rounding out all the square corners in the room and halls. It dyes easy and you can dye it green or brown before hand
The cellophane (Cling wrap) I spray adhesived to the wall then strung it between walls and hit it with a heat gun, then misted it with spray paint, it really looks cool and alien when your finished.


----------



## circuitmansteve (Jun 6, 2009)

I used spray foam over balloons to create alien eggs for a Stan Winston tribute tombstone. Once the foam cures deflate the balloon and fill gaps as need. It works nicely and you get a great shape and a hollow cavity for lighting, pop-ups or the like. I used them as flower pots on either side of the tombstone.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

circuitmansteve - That's a wonderful idea! I wanted them to light up. I've heard you can use a dremel on cure Great Stuff to sculpt and create detail. That's what this guy did.
http://www.therpf.com/f9/1-1-alien-egg-100086/
I find it endearing that you made a memorial for Stan Winston. I'm sure he appreciated it as much as I do.

Allen H - Beef netting, of course!!! If I dye it a mucus yellow, pin it up then shellac it; it would look like that crunchy resin they use to cocoon people in.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Trying to think of the best ways to make a DIY Alien suit. I'm experienced in sculpting, molding and the like for make-up effects but don't necessarily want to go through all the trouble.
Any ideas on how to make a statis tube for a facehugger? The top and base would be easy enough with frosted plexiglass on the bottom so it can be lit from below. Can you get plexiglass or acrylic tubing? How pricey would it be? Hmmmmm.
Here's a pic of the statis tube.
http://www.therpf.com/f9/showoff-thread-any-aliens-props-please-post-you-pics-37174/index4.html


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Trying to think of the best ways to make a DIY Alien suit. I'm experienced in sculpting, molding and the like for make-up effects but don't necessarily want to go through all the trouble. I hear ya, I think the best way is a bodysuit (search for zentai in ebay) get one that is shiny black lycra (about $35) and use 1/2" tick upholstry foam and spray adhesive to build up the shapes. then use silicone caulk tinted black, or rocker spray to seal it, thn I would drybrush the shiny black suit with some silver and airbrush on a few white highlights. A 3 liter clear soda bottle would be a good start for the head and would give you the dome (if your using the original design).

Any ideas on how to make a statis tube for a facehugger? The top and base would be easy enough with frosted plexiglass on the bottom so it can be lit from below. Can you get plexiglass or acrylic tubing? How pricey would it be? Hmmmmm.

Acrylic tubing is pricey, but sheet acrylic is not as bad. Its not to hard to force a sheet into tube shape if you have a round form to secure top and bottom and one long piece to secure the overlap to.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I was thinking of naming it Alien Infest or Xenomorph. Opinions?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I think I've got a layout down but still haven't settled on a name. I know it has to be relatable and easy for people to remember.
Alien Infestation and Alien Attack are already taken, Xeno Escape was another idea but I don't think anyone will get it.
Anyone have any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## The Evil Queen (May 8, 2010)

ELH Erin loves Halloween and I have done Alien haunts. Erin’s was 2010 and mine was from 2009. We both have photos posted pics here; and I have more on the GoE; as does another gal. Search aliens. 
As for my haunt, it was great. We did a full size UFO in the front yard with 5 Aliens; and then the haunt was Area 51. Complete with, lab assistants fitting off aliens, Alien head in toxic waste can, face huggers, chest busters, Dr. Peepers the autopsy Alien, and a worm tunnel. Any questions or if I can help, just ask.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going for a H.R. Giger Alien theme. I'll be sure to check out your pics.


----------

